# How Old Is Grandma?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 29, 2013)

How Old is grandma? Stay with this -- the answer is at the end. 

One evening a grandson was talking to his grandmother about current events.  The grandson asked his grandmother what she thought about the shootings at schools, the computer age, and just things in general.

The Grandmother replied, "Well, let me think a minute, I was born before:
' television
' penicillin
' polio shots
' frozen foods
' Xerox
' contact lenses
' Frisbees and
' the pill

There were no:
' credit cards
' laser beams or
' ball-point pens

Man had not yet invented:
' pantyhose
' air conditioners
' dishwashers
' clothes dryers
' and the clothes were hung out to dry in the fresh air and
' man hadn't yet walked on the moon

Your Grandfather and I got married first, and then lived together.
Every family had a father and a mother.
Until I was 25, I called every man older than me, "Sir."
And after I turned 25, I still called policemen and every man with a title, "Sir."

We were before gay-rights, computer-dating, dual careers, daycare centres, and group therapy.
Our lives were governed by the Ten Commandments, good judgment, and common sense.
We were taught to know the difference between right and wrong and to stand up and take responsibility for our actions.

Serving your country was a privilege; living in this country was a bigger privilege.
We listened to the news on the radio, but to actually see the news, you had to go to the movies to see the Movietone newsreel before the movie.

Having a meaningful relationship meant getting along with your cousins.
Draft dodgers were those who closed front doors as the evening breeze started.
Time-sharing meant time the family spent together in the evenings and weekends -not purchasing condominiums.

We never heard of FM radios, tape decks, CD's, electric typewriters, yogurt, or guys wearing earrings.
We listened to Big Bands, the cricket, Tarzan and serials on our radios.
And I don't ever remember any kid blowing his brains out listening to Tommy Dorsey.
If you saw anything with 'Made in Japan ' on it, it was junk.
The term 'making out' referred to how you did on your school exam.

Pizza Hut, McDonald's, Kentucky Fried Chicken and instant coffee were unheard of.  
Ice-cream cones, phone calls, rides on a tram, and a Pepsi were all a sixpence (5 cents).
It cost 1/6d (15cents) to go the movies on Saturday arvo

And if you didn't want to splurge, you could spend your 5 cents on enough stamps to mail 2 letters
You could buy a new car for $600, but who could afford one?
Too bad, because petrol was 10 cents a gallon.

In my day:
' "grass" was mowed,
' "coke" was a cold drink,
' "pot" was something your mother cooked in and
' "rock music" was your grandmother's lullaby.
' "Aids" were helpers in the Principal's office,
' "chip" meant a piece of wood,
' "hardware" was found in a hardware store and.
' "software" wasn't even a word.

And we were the last generation to actually believe that a lady needed a husband to have a baby.
No wonder people call us "old and confused" and say there is a generation gap.
How old do you think I am?

I bet you have this old lady in mind. You are in for a shock!
Read on to see -- pretty scary if you think about it and pretty sad at the same time.

Are you ready?????


This woman could be only 59 years old, Born in 1953.


GIVES YOU SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT.
PASS THIS ON TO THE OLD ONES.
THE YOUNG ONES WOULDN'T BELIEVE IT.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the memories Seabreeze..


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 15, 2013)

Another good one SeaBreeze, reminded me of  an interview my 3rd grade grandson had to do for a home work assignment. He choose to interview me from "Back in the Day" . He asked "Back when you went to school there were no school bus back in Georgia, how did you get to school"? I, for a while had him convinced that we rode Mud Turtles ! He was fascinated.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2013)

:bump:


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 30, 2013)

"brazilian" used to be coffee


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 30, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> Another good one SeaBreeze, reminded me of  an interview my 3rd grade grandson had to do for a home work assignment. He choose to interview me from "Back in the Day" . He asked "Back when you went to school there were no school bus back in Georgia, how did you get to school"? I, for a while had him convinced that we rode Mud Turtles ! He was fascinated.



You'd have gotten on with my Uncle.  He was chatting with a teacher neighbour and got himself coerced into giving a talk on growing up in rural Australia in the 1930s.  He was nervous about the idea until he realised he "could speak freely" and no one would know the difference.


He was a great raconteur and loved show biz and the Vegas scene in later life so he'd found his element and his audience.

He had a wonderful time.
He didn't exactly tell 'em lies, but drew together all the experiences and adventures of other kids and characters around the district and 'claimed' them.  
He had lived around the corner from the school in town back then, in a tiny rented house,  but 'reminisced' about the 2 hour ride to school, from the family cattle station, crossing flooded rivers bareback and barefoot on an ancient Clydesdale, and shooting rabbits from it for dinner on his way home. 
He had more 'adventures' than Huck Finn, got into more trouble than Indiana Jones and the kids lapped it all up.


He did regular 'gigs' around the local schools for his last few years, and loved it.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 30, 2013)

No TV before 1953? In Australia, yes but we were very late adopting television.



> July 21, 1931. W2XAB New York (CBS) begins broadcasting the first regular
> seven-day-per-week TV broadcasting schedule in the U. S., 28 hours per week
> with live pickups and a wide variety of programs. The first broadcast included
> Mayor James J. Walker, Kate Smith, and George Gershwin.



No penicillin before 1953? I don't think so because I was treated with penicillin ointment as a toddler (DOB 1943) and had penicillin injections as a child. Very nasty and delivered in the leg or the bum.

Still, why be picky and spoil a good yarn. Di's uncle has the right idea.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2013)

I remember our first black and white TV in 1949... 7 or 9 inch screen ..?    It was a big, long box.


----------



## TICA (Dec 1, 2013)

Now I'm feeling old.


----------



## Anne (Dec 1, 2013)

TICA said:


> Now I'm feeling old.



And a bit wiser, TICA.


----------

